# -URGENT- Canon 40D Won't Turn On!



## Dom6663 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, my canon 40d simply wont turn on. The battery is charged. The battery door and CF Door are closed. The lens is in place. The batter is charged, everything is as it was not 2 hours ago (the last time it worked)

The problem occurred when I took out my CF card and placed a fresh one into the camera! 

Any ideas? I need to shoot an event tomorrow and there no way it will be repaired by then (which I can't really afford)

Thanks


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

Check the camera manual and try removing the cameras internal battery cell (one of those round lithium batteries). That should force a hard restart on the camera and might clear the problem if its linked to software. I'd also remove the memory card for this test just to make sure.


----------



## Dom6663 (Sep 18, 2011)

I did that as well prior to posting this thread. No dice. Maybe I should replace the internal battery?


----------

